# Cervical length vs when labor happens?



## hopefulfor1st

Today at 34+2 mine was just under 28mm, apparently at 34weeks it should be 34mm, do u think this could be an indicator he could be a little early??


----------



## lch28

could be. doubt you'll go before 36 or 37 though, you could still carry to 40+, its a good amount of cervix left

At 16 to 20 weeks, normal cervical length is 4.0 to 4.5 cm
At 24 to 28 weeks, normal cervical length is 3.5 to 4.0 cm
At 32 to 36 weeks, normal cervical length is 3.0 to 3.5 cm


im at 1.9 cm. boo! (well i was at 28 weeks, who knows now. i also have an incompetent cervix)


----------



## lch28

Length less than 1 cm: Mean birth gestational age 32 weeks
Length less than 1.5 cm: Mean birth gestational age 33 weeks
Length less than 2 cm: Mean birth gestational age 34 weeks
Length less than 2.5 cm: Mean birth gestational age 36.5 weeks


----------



## hopefulfor1st

At this stage I'd be happy to go on time! 
When's your cerciage come out Hun? You must feel good to know you've made it so far! 
At my scan today he was guessed at 5pound6 and was practice breathing, so I thought- if he comes tomorrow ill be happy!!


----------



## Cetarari

There's nothing to say it won't stop either, at 24 wks I was 2.5, 28 wks 1.9, 32 weeks 1.7. I have no cercage and am expecting her early, but Dr. says it might be normal for my cervix and might get to term (but also could be any day now).


----------



## lch28

thanks hun yeah im soo thrilled that i made it here!! :happydance: i am getting it out at 37 weeks, so in january 18th around


----------



## Bundle of joy

I had a friend the same. She went 2 weeks over due.


----------

